# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Al 3 dagen niet geslapen, ben zo bang

## Sas69

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb sinds kort een slaapprobleem opgelopen.
Ik ben 25 November gestopt met roken doormiddel van pleisters.
Daar ben ik zo van gaan stressen dat ik nog maar 3 a 4 uurtjes per nacht sliep.
Heb de pleister eraf getrokken want ging helemaal niet goed geestelijk, en dacht dat het daarmee wel weer opgelost zou zijn.
Maar nee vanaf Zaterdag op Zondag kwam de grote klapper.
Ik slaap nu helemaal niet meer.
Al 3 nachten niet meer dus.
Ik ben zo bang, bang dat ik gek word, want ik heb ergens gelezen dat je niet zo lang zonder slaap kan, dat je gek word.
Heb gisteren in paniek de dokter gebeld en ik heb Donderdag een afspraak bij een psychologe voor cognitieve gedragstherapie.
Vanmorgen weer in paniek de assistente gebeld omdat dat je word gek maar door mijn hoofd heen blijft draaien.
Ik krijg geen medicijnen van mijn huisarts omdat ik al 6 oxazepam slik per dag.
Heb het één nacht geprobeerd met een halve oxazepam extra maar dat werkte ook niet.
Ik zoek me rot op het internet naar mensen die ook zo lang niet hebben geslapen en die me gerust kunnen stellen dat ik niet gek word, maar gewoon moe ben.
Het is gepieker op gepieker op deze manier, ik word er gek van.

----------


## sietske763

ken het slaapprobleem,
denk dan soms ook dat ik knetter word......
ik stel mn med dan een beetje bij.
maar ik lees dat je al 6 oxa slikt.....10mg of 50 mg?
persoonlijk zou ik een nacht de oxa goed verhogen, meestal na 1 nacht goed slapen ben je weer de oude....
wel is het raadzaam om eens goed met een arts te kijken waarom je zoveel oxa slikt...
want alleen pillen slikken werkt niet...
het is wel een bekend gegeven dat iemand slechter slaapt als je gestopt bent met roken,
maar dat zou bij jou niet mogelijk moeten zijn omdat je pleisters hebt...

----------


## Sas69

Heb weer een halve extra genomen gisteravond, moet daar wel erg mee oppassen.
Maar ik heb geslapen, niet lang tussen de 4 en de 5 uurtjes.
Maar daar ben ik al heel blij mee, toch een kleine oppepper voor mijn hoofd en lichaam.
Ik slik 6 x 10 MG trouwens.
Al jaren, mijn dokter begon ook meteen over het afbouwen van medicijnen, maar eerst die cirkel doorbreken anders ga ik daar weer over piekeren.
En ik moet af van die halve extra oxacepam, voor ik ga denken dat ik daarom slaap, is meer om de rust die het even geeft, het helpt niet bij het slapen.
Kan bijvoorbeeld een kwart doen en dan kappen met die extra bende.
Zo vaag hoe je hersens denken, want zit nu alweer over vanavond te denken.
Mijn mannetje heeft vannacht even op de bank geslapen, daar ging het mis eergister nacht, toen sliep ik ook eventjes voor een uurtje, maar ja dan komt hij naar bed, gaat woelen, en dan is mijn rust weer voorbij, dan ben ik klaarwakker.
Vind het wel erg lief van hem, want geloof niet dat de bank erg lekker ligt.
Maar goed ik ben happy op het moment, ik heb geslapen  :Smile: 
Pas na een paar goede nachten word het een  :Big Grin:  smiley.
Maar voor nu is een klein lachje ook goed.

----------

